# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید

## ferferiiiii1997

سلام لطفا هرکی سابقه انصراف داره بگه دقیقا باید چیکار کنم...این سنجش به یقین رسیدم که نمیخواد جواب بده بیش از 5بار بهش پیام دادم و زنگ زدم وضعیتمو بش گفتم دو حرف بیشتر نزد گف زنگ بزن دانشگاه و اینکه انصراف بده...اخه خدایش یکی دانشجو رو برام تعریف کنه اخه دانشجو تو خود دفترچه هم گفته کسی هس که ثبت نام کنه تو دانشگاه در صورتی که من اصلا فقط ثبت نام غیر حضوری رو انجام دادم و هیچ مدرکی ب دانشگاه ندادم حضوری ثبت نامم ناقص بوده،پس قاعدتا دانشجو نیستم،حالا گیرمم دانشجو هستم این فرم مخصوص انصراف رو گویا فقط باید قسمت اولشو پر کنم...حالا این فرم رو به کی بدم؟؟؟تو ثبت نام وضعیتمو هیچ کدام بزنم یا دانشجوی انصرافی؟؟؟[emoji36] [emoji36] [emoji36]  خدا هیچ کسی رو با سنجش و کنکور و دانشگاه به این شکل درگیر نکنه هی منو به هم پاس میدن بووووووق ها

----------

